# UWN Ice Party at Rockport this Saturday!



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Let's get a head count going to see who will be there.
Everyone is welcome new or not to ice fishing.
If you need equipment, let us know and we will bring extra.
Fatbass, will you be there and if so, can you bring your cooker?
K2muskie, I hope that you and your friends can make it.
If we do get a cooker up there, we can cook up some Perch and even do hotdogs or something like that.
This could turn out to become an annual event.
So who will be there?


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Count me in. I have some extra ice fishing poles.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Im in!!!!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I will try and be there. We'll see how the weather turns out this weekend.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Us ice fish'n virgins are look'n forward to hook'n up with ice fish'n pros.  *(())* :wink: :wink:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

If my weekend is freed up, count me in.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Post up a time and a general area. I might have to show up to test taste :lol: :lol: !!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Post up a time and a general area. I might have to show up to test taste :lol: :lol: !!!!


*That's It!!!!* Now I know I'm going for sure... *\-\* *\-\*

Maybe Al Hansen could work on some of those 'hunting' people that say......jeez Al, it you wouldn't make it during the hunting season, I could go...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

We will fish from first light till about 11:00am.
Look for me just South of the boat ramp. I will have a RED folding chair with me. I will be looking for water that's about 35' deep to start.
That should be about 100 yards from the shore.
Depending on ice thickness, we could get together at 11:00 at either the ramp or if the ice is thick enough, right on the ice. Ice will need to be 6" thich for that.

More to come!


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

jeez... If you wouldn't plan it during the waterfowl season...  Sounds like a blast! I will be making one of my last duck hunting efforts this season with my boy that day. Otherwise, count me in.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":3dtdvo3w]Post up a time and a general area. I might have to show up to test taste :lol: :lol: !!!!


*That's It!!!!* Now I know I'm going for sure... *\-\* *\-\*

Maybe Al Hansen could work on some of those 'hunting' people that say......jeez Al, it you wouldn't make it during the hunting season, I could go...  [/quote:3dtdvo3w]
I'll pass, I would rather go to the dentist, than intentionally go sit on *FROZEN* water clear up in BFE! :roll: Make a get together where/when more can make it and I'll grace you all with my presence. 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I'll pass, I would rather go to the dentist, than intentionally go sit on *FROZEN* water clear up in BFE! :roll: Make a get together where/when more can make it and I'll grace you all with my presence. 8) :mrgreen:


I kinda gotta agree with you on that *Pro* ( ouch ) I'm not much into sitting on the ice either, I was really look'in for somebody's lap to sit on.... *\-\* *\-\* ........ I'm not much into ice fishing either, but, somebody's got to run for coffee and stuff....


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Grandpa D, I'll be there. I'm looking forward to learning from the master! Here perchy, perchy, perchy...


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Id love to be able to make it but Ill be celebrating my 10 year marriage anniversery that day...


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> I'm not much into ice fishing either, but, somebody's got to run for coffee and stuff....


.45 can I put my order in early...grande cafe mocha whip cream and don't forget 3 brown sugars steamed in. I'm so excited how many more days, hours, minutes. Weather please coorporate please, please, please... Look'n forward to this more than Christmas, birth of my kids, wedding, birthday, job promotion and anything I've left off. *OOO* :wink: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Look'n forward to this more than Christmas, birth of my kids, wedding, birthday, job promotion and anything I've left off. *OOO* :wink: :wink:


Let me qualify a couple of things in my thread above....birth of my kids, I wasn't the side line spectator however one was there (not to offend anyone I hope)...kids are now teenagers and the wedding well I'll leave it at that. Let's say I dropped a 180 lbs via a divorce. I'm still excited and just saw the weather... it's a look'n very promising for those of us wanting to catch some fishes and learn from the ice fish'n pros. Sorry some of you have other engagements. I'm sure there will be other times. I guess you can tell I'm excited about this adventure especially if .45 will be doing comfort runs for us. Just as long as I don't find any frick'n ice holes and have to traverse the South and/or North slope of Mt. Everest without guide ropes within the death zone. :shock: :shock: . :wink: :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OOPS, something has come up. Can't make it. It would be entertaining to watch .45 sit in someones lap. Jeez .45. _/O _/O _/O :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Fatbass, are you going to come up Saturday?
If so, will you be able to bring your stove?
Thanks, Grandpa D.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm coming.  

No "ice gear" to speak of, but I'll be there with some small tube jigs, worms, and minnows. If someone would like to lend a rod and some jig training, that'd be great. I'll just make sure I'm dressed plenty warm. I'll have a hand warmer in every pocket. :lol: 

But now I'm nervous...Now I'll have a big group robbing me of my ice virginity. :shock: 

So are people really going to be fishing, or is this going to turn into a big snowball fight?  

I'm coming from Orem and plan on arriving at Rockport early. Hopefully before the sun hits the ice. If anyone from Orem (or close) needs a lift up, let me know. I've been known to drive like a lunatic, but I calm down a little in the winter. :wink: I also have a shiny new State Parks Pass (woohoo...best gift ever), so parking won't be an issue.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd love to come but my son has a Jr. Jazz basketball game at 10:00. I could come right after but I don't think I could realistically make it there before noon and y'all will probably be done fishing by then. Hope everyone has a good time and the ice can hold y'all :!: :shock:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I have extra everything...even one half of an ice hut if it's windy! I prefer to fish outside but these old bones don't stay warm as long as they used to. I got you covered, buddy!


Yes! Maybe you can even help me understand the value of those STUPID PERCH!!! :lol: Naw, I'm just kidding. I've eaten perch before and it's fine. I just hope the bows bend my rod more often than the little bait thieves. :wink:

Can't wait!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Loah, after a little OJT, you should be able to target either Trout or Perch. If you are going for Trout as a priority, bring some minnows!
Also bring a chair or bucket to sit on.

Fatbass, your cooker will be perfect. Thanks for bringing it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've got a chair. I should probably wear my waders too, right? I don't have any other waterproof footwear. They'll keep me dry and the wind won't cut through them.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

On call this weekend and I still have a cow elk permit until the end of Jan so hard water will have to wait until Feb.

Loah, get the warmest boots you can find!! I'd hate to be wearing waders while ice fishing. "Mickie Mouse boots" work great and can be found relatively cheap at times.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Count me in. Let me know if yall want me to bring anything. I have an extra pole and I could bring some chairs if ya need.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Why you gotta always plan these when I'm out of town Grandpa?!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Why you gotta always plan these when I'm out of town Grandpa?!!


Why are you out of town soo much? :wink:


----------



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds good. This is my first ICE trip in Utah. What should I expect at Rockport? What is the approx. size of the fish we will be catching? What type of bait/lures will be needed? I may be coming alone, but if my dad comes, will ice be safe to drive a quad on? He cannot walk far distances (50 yards or more)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There are people using ATV's and snow machines on Rockport.
The main ice fishing targets are Trout and Perch. There are Bass in there, but not many are iced.
Twenty feet of water is kind of a seperation between Trout and Perch.
You will catch more Trout in water under 20' deep and more Perch in water deeper than 20".
Small tube jigs and ice flies like Rat Finkies are good tackle.
Tip everything with bait.
Worms, chub meat, Power Bait and Salmon Eggs are all good bait.
Use jig heads that are 1/16 oz or smaller.
White is a good color for jigs along with green and brown.
Glow jig heads and bodies are also good.
Jigging spoons like Sweedish Pimples and small Kastmasters can also catch fish when tiped with bait.
Most fish are found on the bottom looking for food.
Perch will actually be touching the bottom, so keep your jigs right on the bottom.
You can fish with a regular rod and reel, but have good light line on the reel.
I like 4# and not over 6# mono.
Short ice rods are nice but not needed unless you are fishing inside a shelter.
Worm waterproof boots are a must!
Some people use waders with built in boots when there is a lot of slush on the ice, but these boots are not well insulated and you could get cold feet in them.
You can buy hand and feet chemical warmers for about $1.00 a pair and they will stay warm for 6 to 8 hours.
I always take some with me.
Layer your clothing for warmth. A hoodie under a coat is good and wool pants or ski bibs work.
Don't wear jeans as your outer layer if at all possible.
Insulated bibs or overalls are a good choice.
Sun glasses are a must if the sun is out.
Keep your head warm with any type of hat that will cover your ears, when needed.
If you don't know how waterproof your boots are, wear plastic bags between your socks and boots.
Stay dry and warm and the fishing will be fun!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Man, I wish I could be there, leaving town tomorrow. Grandpa D do you share your perch chowder recipe?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You can find the Chowder recipe in the recipe section here at the site.
I bumped it to the top.


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

I wish I could make it out there but I have prior engagements.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> You can find the Chowder recipe in the recipe section here at the site.
> I bumped it to the top.


thank you sir.


----------



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa D,

You seem like wealth of all Ice Fishing know how. I look forward to meeting you. Thank you for your in depth response. 
So, when I get to Rockport, where will everyone be? Where do you park? How far from the parking lot to the fish?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

fishane said:


> Grandpa D,
> 
> You seem like wealth of all Ice Fishing know how. I look forward to meeting you. Thank you for your in depth response.
> So, when I get to Rockport, where will everyone be? Where do you park? How far from the parking lot to the fish?


The parking area inside the park is just above the boat ramp. [Also restrooms]
Just walk down the ramp out on the ice and then take a left turn and walk to the South, away from the dam.
We will be set up just a short walk from the ramp. The fishing may be better in other areas, as we start to get a crowd, but that's alright.
This will be the clinic area any you can move to other spots after you have your fishing questions answered, if you would like.
The best Perch fishing will end by 11:00am, so get there early.
Trout fishing sholud continue to be good all day long.
Look for my RED chair about 100 yards out from the ramp.
I will also have a 2 way FRS radio on channel 7-0.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

fatbass said:


> They'll work. Stick hand warmers down in your warmest socks and you'll be fine.


Not a problem. Those sub-zero days that I managed to find open water lately, were possible because of those waders. I like to wear some thermals and some sweatpants underneath, if not more. I throw some hand warmers in the front pockets of any pants I may have on under the waders and if I move every once in awhile, they keep the heat flowing. They just get a little sweaty after awhile, but that normally absorbs into some of my layers.

If I may recommend a certain brand of hand warmers, "Pugs" 18hr body warmers are excellent. They're quite a bit larger than most of the other brands I've seen. I don't really know about the price, but if you open them an hour before you need them, you'll be fine. They get nice and hot and are usually still generating heat when I wake up the next day. Pretty cool. Some advice though: Since I work at the "Pugsgear" HQ, I see a lot of returned product. The body warmer pouch should be pliable and flat (no air inside...duh). If the pouch is hard, it's been exposed to air already and is useless. If it has air inside the packaging...same thing.

I would also recommend "Pugs" polarized sunglasses. Much cheaper than the brand name crap that gets lost or scratched just as easily and they come in many styles. Plus they're polarized and you can see the fish!

I don't know why I'd advertise for the company I work for (not the best job around), but I have experience with the product and can vouch that it's a fair deal.



Grandpa D said:


> The best Perch fishing will end by 11:00am, so get there early.
> *Trout fishing sholud continue to be good all day long.*


Now you're singing my tune. I thought 11:00 seemed like a short day.

I'll have to use some reverse psychology and target the perch. That way, I'll end up with more trout than I can handle. 

Why am I so excited? :?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I'm spyched.


 :lol: ...and dyslexic...er...uh...lysdexic?


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH, if your wading boots are felt soled you might want to do something different. Felt soles and frozen lakes don't mix.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, but they're solid rubber boots. They're the Cabela's chest waders.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

How far from Pleasant Grove is Rockport?  I would love to go if it is not too far. LOAH if you want to carpool, if I decide to go, that would be cool. What time would you leave?


----------



## eugene78 (Dec 29, 2007)

i'm going try to make it and learn some new fishing tricks from you all. I did pretty good there on new years eve. I looking forwrd to meet some of you.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

bucksandducks-

Check your pm's.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looking at a map and listening to descriptions, the State Park and boat ramp are on the East side, right?

Also, I'm wondering...Would it be faster to take River Road (and HWY32) past Rock Cliff, Kamas, Oakley, and then up to the park, or if it would be faster to cut through and take I-80?

Both ways seem to back track a bit. I'm just wondering if anyone's tried both and knows which is faster from Heber. 

Thanks.


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

For those who usually dont fish rockport and are planning to get there early. please note that the gates into the park dont open until 6 a.m.

tmf


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Looking at a map and listening to descriptions, the State Park and boat ramp are on the East side, right?
> 
> Also, I'm wondering...Would it be faster to take River Road (and HWY32) past Rock Cliff, Kamas, Oakley, and then up to the park, or if it would be faster to cut through and take I-80?
> 
> ...


It's six's LOAH.....Easier from Heber north along Highway 40 to Keetley junction, east and 'down' Browns canyon. turn left , about 5 more mile's to Rockport. Turn right at the Rockport sign. You're there !!!

When you see this, you're probably going in the right direction...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is a map from I-80 at Kimball Junction: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=....716038,-111.497498&spn=0.24565,0.466919&z=11

Sounds like a lot of fun. Wish I could make it. My son has a basketball game in the morning, and a birthday party invitation in the afternoon. Have fun up there, and don't everyone stand in one spot! :shock:


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I have another question, maybe kind of weird, but it has been on my mind lately. What happens when you are on the ice and nature calls, if you know what I am saying?  -)O(- What do you do drill another hole, make a mad dash to the shore?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

bucksandducks said:


> I have another question, maybe kind of weird, but it has been on my mind lately. What happens when you are on the ice and nature calls, if you know what I am saying?  -)O(- What do you do drill another hole, make a mad dash to the shore?


I think standard procedure depends on weather its number 1 or number 2. If number 2, yea, drill a new hole & just make sure no body is watching. If it is #1, find the nearest tent (not your tent) & let it go on that. :lol: Really , I think at Rockport, you could make a mad dash to the heated bathrooms, mostly so you dont grose people out & end up in the summit county jail for indecent exposure :lol:. Hmmmm, You would be known as the "R o c k p o r t P i s s e r" :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

STEVO said:


> I think standard procedure depends on weather its number 1 or number 2. If number 2, yea, drill a new hole & just make sure no body is watching. If it is #1, find the nearest tent (not your tent) & let it go on that. :lol: Really , I think at Rockport, you could make a mad dash to the heated bathrooms, mostly so you dont grose people out & end up in the summit county jail for indecent exposure :lol:h


Please try to make a dash for the shore. Ice-fishermen already have a bad reputation for littering, and the last thing we want is to have a reputation for turning the lakes we fish into toilets as well. If you have a bladder control problem consider bringing along an empty milk jug or something. Sorry to sound preachy. I have seen some pretty bad behavior from ice-fishermen in this area though (I once watched a group of men just "whip it out" in full view of a family including a couple of young girls).


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Would there be anyone comming with an ATV that would be willing to shuttle folks to the restrooms?
With a group of people like I expect to have up there, it would be a great service for us if someone could do it.

We will be somewhat close to the restrooms, but it will be an uphill walk of about 500 yards to the restrooms, from where we will be fishing.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Personally I am ok with urinating dicretley, but if i catch a dude taking a dump on the ice or in a hole, he will soon be in the hole as well.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Personally I am ok with urinating dicretley, but if i catch a dude taking a dump on the ice or in a hole, he will soon be in the hole as well.


My feelings exactly, I will urinate if nobody else is around or in view while out on the ice, But save the dumps for back at camp!!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, if we were fishing Utah Lake instead, it would just be more bait for everyone. -)O(-


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Hey, if we were fishing Utah Lake instead, it would just be more bait for everyone. -)O(-


Chummin ehhhh, You better watch what you eat a few days before. It would be pretty bad to get caught with some of that "illegal bait" _/O


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Personally I am ok with urinating dicretley, but if i catch a dude taking a dump on the ice or in a hole, he will soon be in the hole as well.


Some of us HOGAN....it's tough to be that discreet !!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll have my ATV in the truck when I get there. The surface conditions will dictate it's use. If the slush isn't to bad I"ll be driving it on the lake. If I do drive it out, I'll donate its use for bathroom shuttle runs.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

fatbass said:


> OR...you could go "astronaut". :shock: *\-\*


...and drive cross-country with a diaper on to go and threaten your estranged lover's new squeeze. :shock:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll be there with an ATV, extra poles & gear, heater. Can't believe in all these pages nobody has mentioned the most important item for a good morning on the ice, so I'll bring the Irish coffee, too.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Fin, that may be because nobody was planning on sharing!


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Cant wait to meet every one and learn some new tecnique...I think the weather might even be pretty nice!! 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys have a great time. I am bummed, I originally had Saturday freed up, but now I have to work.  This would of been a great opportunity to learn a lot of techniques from you guys. Well post up lots of pics.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My boys told me they want to go to Rockport this weekend, so we'll be up there too. Probably won't be hanging around with the "Irish" boys, but we'll be on the West shore. Thought I'd post and see if GrandpaD was taking his radio, I might throw mine in. What channel?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I will have a 2 way FRS radio on channel 7-0.

I will be parking right on the ramp.
If you don't have a 4 wheel drive vehichle, you will want to park in the parking lot by the restrooms and walk down the ramp to get onto the ice.

Feel free to fish where you would like but I will have a power auger and will drill holes for anyone needing them.

I will be helping the beginners with fishing tips but everyone is welcome to fish by us or just stop by and say hi.

At about 11:00 or so we will cook some Perch and demo how to prepare and cook Perch in a fryer.
I will also bring up some hotdogs that we will cook then.
Feel free to bring what ever you want to for your own lunch and snacking along with your favorite beverage, if you don't want a hot dog.
Coolers without ice work very well to keep drinks and things cold, but not frozen.
Be sure to keep your bait warm and don't let it freeze.

As you walk down the ramp and get onto the ice, look for me to the left [South] of the ramp about 100 yards from the shore and 100 yards or so south of the ramp.

I will have a bright RED folding chair and I will be wearing a camo hat and coat with black bibs.
Just look for the old fat man with the white goatee and that will be me!
See ya in the morning,
Grandpa D.


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

I think I may be coming up also,probly will have my 4wheeler.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just in case Grandpa D doesn't get my PM if any of you know him personally and could call him let him know to cancel us meeting him in Roy. We'll meet him on the ice at Rockport. I just don't want him sitting and waiting for us tomorrow morning. Look'n forward to meeting you awesomely fantastic anglers :mrgreen: . Thanks all. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Just in case Grandpa D doesn't get my PM if any of you know him personally and could call him let him know to cancel us meeting him in Roy. We'll meet him on the ice at Rockport. I just don't want him sitting and waiting for us tomorrow morning. Look'n forward to meeting you awesomely fantastic anglers :mrgreen: . Thanks all. :wink: :wink:


K2muskie, I got your PM.
See you on the Rock!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You guys have fun. I'm starting to think like .45 I'm thinking of retiring from Ice fishing it's too cold.

*Not.*


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Is anyone else bringing your kids? My 5 year old wants to go real bad, I just dont know how she will do on the ice with the slush and all the other variables. She has water proof boots and tons of warm weather gear she can wear, just dont wanna have to pack up at eight cause she is cold and wants to go home.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Count 5 of us in. What part???? You going to be in the parking lot???


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> Is anyone else bringing your kids? My 5 year old wants to go real bad, I just dont know how she will do on the ice with the slush and all the other variables. She has water proof boots and tons of warm weather gear she can wear, just dont wanna have to pack up at eight cause she is cold and wants to go home.


She should be just fine.
I will have a tent and heater, if she needs to warm up.
Bet she out fishes all of us! :wink:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I know she will out fish me at least. After all she did it on this trip.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

snobiller22 said:


> Count 5 of us in. What part???? You going to be in the parking lot???


We will be just to the south of the ramp and out about 100 yards.
I will have a bright RED chair with me. See you on the ice,
Grandpa D.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I won't make this one.  Hopefully next time. Take some pics and give a good report.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Due to having to get to Logan this morning, I may not make it to Rockport. My apology's...   
There are quite a few people I would like to meet and I've promised coffee for one certain member ( sorry K2..  )
If I do make it, it will be for a very early, short time. 
I hope you all have fun and a good time... 

I know I will probably miss meeting this beauty ..that's one of the best pictures on this forum..  



huntducksordietrying said:


>


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well....I did make it to Rockport to-day..and met some fine forum members..  

Finnegan, Fatbass, Huntnbum....Real good to meet you guy's.. 8) 

BLR1, LOAH, Grandpa D...it was good to see you guy's again....  

I expect to see some good fishing reports later..???? :? 

K2 ??? I brung you your S-Bucks....where was you..?? :shock:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

K2, I drank your S-bucks. It was deeeeelicious. I heard you on Grandpa D's radio. Too bad everyone missed you. Hope you did well.

Thanks for the coffee, .45. There's a report in the fishing trip report forum now.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Definitely a pleasure meeting you all. Wish I could have stayed longer, but I was late to my next appointment as it was. Of course, I still had to stop and check out all those elk over by the dam. (I've got to get me a good camera.) Especially good to meet Grandpa D - tried unsuccessfully to do that a couple times before. Thanks for a pleasant morning, all.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

LOAH said:


> K2, I drank your S-bucks. It was deeeeelicious. I heard you on Grandpa D's radio. Too bad everyone missed you. Hope you did well.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee, .45. There's a report in the fishing trip report forum now.


.45 I'm so sorry I missed you  and the S-bucks at least LOAH didn't let it go for naught. My sincere apologies and call me a "frick'n genius" _(O)_ _(O)_ cause if I would have had the "brain fart" earlier and turned my radio on Grandpa D could have scolded me and to get my butt over to you guys. We had a "*great time with the guys who took us up*" .   Grandpa D thanks for setting this up...I'll meet you guys one day I'm sure. I've made a post on the fish'n report side including what happened after I found out LOAH was enjoying the S-bucks coffee I lost out on because my "*brain wasn't engaged*" after my lure was in the water it's called "*da fish target fixation*"...45 will you forgive me :?: :?: :wink: :wink:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Had a good time guy's, except for the SKUNK.
We'll have to do it again some time.

I did see that bunch of elk below Echo res.

here's some pics from Sat.


----------

